# New article on colored bike lanes



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Solid-green bike lanes spreading across Bay Area - ContraCostaTimes.com

I guess my questions are, how expensive is it to use that much "paint" or whatever they use, and how durable it is, and if there are traction issues (mentioned somewhat in the article). Has anybody ridden extensively on these?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

My first thought is traction issues. They just need to have a fat green line or something. Sometimes these politicians just can't think practically.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The paint is absorbed into the pavement, not a glossy layer on top, so the traction is just fine even when wet. The green lanes have solved a problem in my neighborhood where cars would drive through the start of the bike lane all the time. This is a cheap solution and it appears to work. Chapeau to the cities that take up the idea.


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

*San Francisco Market St.*

I commute in San Francisco a lot. The painted green bike lanes on Market Street are a very good thing. Very visible, clearly telling cars that the lane is not meant for them, and no problem at all with traction on the painted surface. At intersections where the bike lane switches from the right side to the middle to allow for an automobile right turn lane, there is a green box painted all the way across the lane before the intersection, notifying cars that this is where bikes are meant to stop for a red light and they should stay back. Now, I'm not saying that there are not still a lot of close calls with cars, but for a busy street with both car and bike traffic, I think these green lanes are great. :7:


----------

